# Awning legs on A/S



## maggielou (Mar 25, 2008)

8O Hi

Just bought PP ( perfect perfection on 4 wheels) Better known as a/s Marquis Devon Special.

It has a Fiamma roll out awning. I can operate the roll out bit ok,(very simple) but please can someone tell me how to disengage the legs to lower them.

Thanks


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi,
Roll the awning out to about 1 metre. You should then be able to reach the front panel of the awning. If you look inside the front panel you will be able to see the legs. Grip the leg about 6inches from the outer edge of the awning and pull towards you, the leg section will swivel and then you will be able to pull the entire leg from the front section, and then swivel it to a vertical position. Now extend the leg to about 2 metres. Now fully open the awning and then straighten the legs so that they are again vertical.
When you put the legs away, make sure the the foot is folded against the side of the leg that goes innermost into the awning front. Keep the leg folded at the swivel end until the leg is into the front panel. Then apply slight pressure to the swivel so that the leg slides flush with the front panel. This will ensure that the foot is clipped to its retaining fitting.
Hope this helps.
Gerry


----------



## maggielou (Mar 25, 2008)

*thanks*

Thanks Gerry, Your'e a star. Have printed off your reply and will try tomorrow.

Cheers Maggs


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

loosen the knobs and pull the the legs out to you where they are fixed to the ends this will disengage the legs at the centre white plastic clip they come out about 2'' then lift out and swing down 
chapter


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

One slight note of caution Maggs.

Gerry has done a grand job of describing a Fiamma awning (I'm almost certain) but Messrs Autosleepers have fitted Omnistore awnings to some models, mine included.

Basically the same instructions, but on the Omnistore you need to push the foot part of each leg toward the outer edge of the awning. It has an internal spring and will slide away from its retaining clip in the centre, and you will be able to ease out the foot and lower it down.

I expect yours will be a Famma, but just in case! :roll: :roll:


----------



## maggielou (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks Dave. Your right it is a Fiamma F45 awning so will adhere to Gerrys instructions and have a go tomorrow.

Thank you all for your help.

Maggs


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Not wishing to wet on your parade but is that the new Devon?

A Merc version of Zebs beloved Nuevo.

We lusted after one @ P'boro.

A very, very nice piece of van and with auto as an option as well.

Jealous? Moi? 

Andy


----------



## maggielou (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi Andy,

So sorry to disappoint. I would need to win the lottery to get one of thoes.

I understand it was commissioned from a/s by the MH dealers Marquis in Devon UK

I think its basically an a/s symphony with a Marquis Devon Tag. Marquis also commissioned a similar van a/s marquis Dorset.

It was registered in Sept. 2005 in immaculate condition inside and out so to me its perfect.

Never wanted a Merc. anyway always preferred the Ford KA lol

Cheers Maggs


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> Not wishing to wet on your parade but is that the new Devon?
> 
> A Merc version of Zebs beloved Nuevo.
> 
> ...


You didn't lust alone Andy. I happened to be at Autosleepers when they came back from the show on the low loader, and I had a sneaky peep.  

I'm very pleased with our Nuevo as you know, but the same thing on a Merc chassis . . . positively drool-worthy!!!!  

A bit longer though, which would be a downer. One of the great avantages of ours is the ability to park fairly easily in standard car parking slots. It's the shortest "grown up" van we have found that fits our criteria almost perfectly.

Cheers


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

*Sorry changing the subject*



Zebedee said:


> I happened to be at Autosleepers when they came back from the show on the low loader, and I had a sneaky peep.
> 
> I'm very pleased with our Nuevo as you know, but the same thing on a Merc chassis . . . positively drool-worthy!!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Zeb
Sorry about changing the subject but need to ask a Nuevo owner a question. Have just come back from a trip and had some trouble with the plastic waste water tap. As you are probably aware they are quite fragile and easy to break off. I think I read on this forum that WD40 was not a good idea if wanting to free up the tap movement which is seizing up.

What do you use if anything??

Teljoy


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Tel

Have started a new thread in "Top Tips" in case others have the same problem.

I think the solution I found is just about bomb proof - have a look and see what you think.

Cheers


----------

